# Matthew Bellamy is not cool



## Svante (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont think Matthew Bellamy look cool just becuase he colour his hair blue and oransje. the girls think h e is but i think h e should worry more abaout makeing his music cool.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 14, 2009)

Who the fuck is that douchebaguette?


----------



## Burp (Mar 14, 2009)

Lead singer for Muse.  Probably best known for their song, "Supermassive Black Hole."

Reminds me of this girl I knew in High School.....never mind.


----------



## Dr. T. Sanchez (Mar 14, 2009)

Who the fuck is matthew bellamy?


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 14, 2009)

Burp said:


> Lead singer for Muse.  Probably best known for their song, "Supermassive Black Hole."
> 
> Reminds me of this girl I knew in High School.....never mind.



Oh...I've heard a song by Muse.  I don't remember the name, but it was pretty good.

He still looks like a douchebaguette.


----------



## Dr. T. Sanchez (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm guessin' that he has gay sex with the jonas brothers.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 14, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> > Lead singer for Muse.  Probably best known for their song, "Supermassive Black Hole."
> ...



Yea they have a few good songs.....Starlight comes to mind....


----------



## acj212 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dr. T. Sanchez said:


> I'm guessin' that he has gay sex with the jonas brothers.



Do you even know who he is? He's a fuckin musical genius. So he doesn't look good with blue hair? Who cares? I know for a fact that Muse is better than any band you listen to, if you know of something better, please tell me. And just saying, if he does have gay sex (which wouldn't make him any less amazing) he's way too good for the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## acj212 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dr. T. Sanchez said:


> Who the fuck is matthew bellamy?



Only the most amazing person ever. Who I wanna be exactly like when I grow up. But really he's the singer from the best band in the world (Muse)


----------

